#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  [問題]貼圖限制

## LSI狼

這裡貼圖語法是否限制僅接受副檔名為圖檔格式的URL?

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 這裡貼圖語法是否限制僅接受副檔名為圖檔格式的URL?


既然要貼圖, 那當然副檔名要圖檔格式摟
(有那種不是圖檔副檔名的圖嗎)

如果不是的話, 也可以直接貼 URL, 叫大家使用滑鼠右鍵下載

----------


## LSI狼

因為LB論壇系統可以接受沒有圖檔格式副檔名的檔案用[IMG]參數貼圖，可能PHPBB就不行。
沒有副檔名的網路連結...巴哈姆術館中放圖的伺服器都是沒有副檔名的檔案。

----------


## Wolfy

其實沒有自己的網路空間.
或是網路空間無法順利引用圖片的話.
這邊也可以上傳要PO的圖喔.

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 因為LB論壇系統可以接受沒有圖檔格式副檔名的檔案用[IMG]參數貼圖，可能PHPBB就不行。
> 沒有副檔名的網路連結...巴哈姆術館中放圖的伺服器都是沒有副檔名的檔案。


已加入 img src 語法, 這個語法可以連結巴哈姆術館中的無附檔名圖片

使用方法:




> 例如

----------

